# Superfoods for dogs



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey, Have any of you experimented with superfoods for dogs? 

I want my dog's life to be expanded as much as possible.

Some ideas:

Goji berries
Chia Seeds
Oats?
Coconut oil
Blueberries, Veg

Thx in advance


----------



## whippet mom (Feb 27, 2011)

absolutely! I have used coconut oil, regularly use fruits and veggies, have used oats (as oatmeal) for my grains.


----------

